# USDAA Nationals in Kentucky (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

From Susan Garrett's site, great info and videos...

The Triple Crown In Louisville Kentucky | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Maggie thanks for all the agility videos. I've been looking and watching everything I can find to get better ideas on how to train, work and trial Enzo.

Any ideas on distance training?? I'm going to need it with this boy...


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Loved it loved it loved it. Yeah Feature. 

I hear the new video on distance work (I think it is Dialing Up the Distance...or something like that) on the Clean Run website is suppose to be very good. Its on my wish list... if I get it I will let you know what I think.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, thanks. do let me know


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was great!


----------

